# Game 8: Philadelphia 76ers @ Phoenix Suns - 11/17



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 8: Friday, November 17th, 8:30PM (PST - Arizona)*



















*Philadelphia 76ers* 
_*(4-3)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Ollie*
<td>*Iverson*
<td>*Iguodala*
<td>*Webber*
<td>*Dalembert*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Green
<td>Carney
<td>Korver
<td>Randolph
<td>Hunter
</table>











@



*Phoenix Suns* 
_*(2-5)*_









<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>*Nash*
<td>*Barbosa*
<td>*Marion*
<td>*Diaw*
<td>*Stoudemire*
<tr align=center>
<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<td>








<tr align=center>
<td>Banks
<td>Bell
<td>Rose
<td>JaJones
<td>Thomas
</table>











*Suns Previous Game* 

Suns 96 - Grizzlies 87 

Finally achieving the level of play that would allow them to blow another NBA team out of the water, Phoenix destroyed an ailing Memphis team on Saturday. They achieved a 30 point lead midway through the third quarter. Leading the way with a breakout performance was Amare Stoudemire. Although the big man competition in the form of Stromile Swift was not stellar in the least, Amare dominated on the inside and on the boards. He put up 24 points, grabbed 14 boards and blocked 2 shots in just 25 minutes of play. Suns as a team shot only 41%, thanks to a terrible shooting episode by the bench (Jones, Jones, Burke and Pike were a combined 1-19). But they fought valiantly for 15 offensive rebounds, more than doubling their season high this year. Hustle on defense was also night and day from the previous games, holding the Grizzlies to just 58 points through three quarters. And given the Suns high paced offense, that is as efficient as can be. This game was won by solid effort on both ends of the floor.

Of course, one must note how the final score came to be so close. Coach made a mistake in playing a lineup of all deep bench players, players whom fired off over a dozen threes without making a single one. The lead dropped into double digits with four minutes remaining in the game, prompting the starters to return and finish off the game. Even though Memphis had a steamrolling momentum, the Suns held on for the win. Ironically, the Grizzlies played like the Suns to get themselves back into the game. And once that happened, Coach Fratello unshockingly stifled their offense by slowing it down and running plays. They lost their momentum. Go with what got you there anyone?

*76ers Previous Game*

Rockets 96 - Grizzlies 90 

Andre Iguodala was close to a triple double. 

*Game Notes* 

The Suns are by no means out of the merky water, and they need to pick up another win here in our backyard. Iverson has been shooting 41% this year, but has gotten to the charity stripe over 10 times per game so far this year. Iverson will have to get his teammates involved tonight though, because the Suns believe their offense is more efficient as a unit than any one opposing player. The Sixers are one of the worst rebounding teams in the NBA (yet still two spots above the Suns in rebound differential), and if the Suns come out with the same effort they should be able to tip the scales in their favor. However, on the rise is the defensive efficiency of the 76ers. Chris Webber is unhappy with his reduced role out on the court and has taken it to the media.

Amare Stoudemire faces a true test tonight in the form of solid defender Samuel Dalembert, who is definitely no Stromile Swift. It will be important to have the outside game going, because even perfectly healthy players are prone to swattage with they drive to the basket against Dally. 

*Injuries* 

Raja Bell will play through pain. 


Vegas Odds
_MGM-Mirage_

Favorite: PHO	
Point spread: -7½​

Go Suns!​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm glad Ollie is starting. That'll give Nash a break.


I also believe Bell will start, with LB coming off the bench.
I hope Amare tears up Dalmbert.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm glad Ollie is starting. That'll give Nash a break.
> 
> 
> I also believe Bell will start, with LB coming off the bench.
> I hope Amare tears up Dalmbert.


Yeah, the plan is still for Bell to start in the longrun...but after hearing that he's still having pain I think he might still come off the pine. I think Leandro is a better matchup for Iverson right now. 

Suns should win this one, closer to .500! Who'd have thought we'd be saying that. :biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I gonna watch this game, it doesn't matter that in Lithuania it would be 5.30 AM of Saturday, but I want to see how my team are playing and I believe that we will get 3rd victory. I read that bell would play in this game, Nash could not come in because he have back spasms and D'Antoni said that today probably won't play Banks and Junior...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> D'Antoni also said that Amare Stoudemire is 99.9 percent back to form after last year's microfracture surgery. Stoudemire has not missed a rep in any practice of late and the Coach said that STAT has no restrictions and could play 35-40 minutes.



Wow, very high praise from Mike D. He was a skeptic of Amare. So that must
be good news to hear him say that Amare is 99.9 percent back......Nash is also
questionable for tonight. I think he'll play, but we'll see. They also said Bell will be starting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Let's go Suns :gbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana:

I hope we're clicking on all cylinders. They've had about a week off so it could go one of two ways.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Well, looks like I'm goin' to the game. I really hope Nash plays. :biggrin: 

And wonderful news about Amare. I still expect some setbacks, but we're seeing improvement over time.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> I gonna watch this game, it doesn't matter that in Lithuania it would be 5.30 AM of Saturday, but I want to see how my team are playing and I believe that we will get 3rd victory. I read that bell would play in this game, Nash could not come in because he have back spasms and D'Antoni said that today probably won't play Banks and Junior...


Now there's a true fan. If Nash doesn't play then we'll need Banks to step up and be able to hit a couple shots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well, looks like I'm goin' to the game. I really hope Nash plays. :biggrin:
> 
> And wonderful news about Amare. I still expect some setbacks, but we're seeing improvement over time.



Someone who can't go give you tickets again?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Someone who can't go give you tickets again?


Nah this time someone just called me and asked me to go with. After pondering it for less than 0 seconds, I said hell yeah.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nah this time someone just called me and asked me to go with. After pondering it for less than 0 seconds, I said hell yeah.



lol, of course.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank god for another nationally telivised Suns game...


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Is Nash officially out for tonite? GO SUNS !!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow amare with a nice putback and with an and1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No Nash, no problem...so far. We're up 29-20 at the end of 1.

It could've been more. We look real fresh out there. Sixers look like their feet are nailed to the floor. Iverson's being guarded by Marion, who is doing a good job out there. Because of that, I doubt Marion does too much offensively.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

wait, whats wrong with Nash?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> wait, whats wrong with Nash?



Back spasms. They said he should be good to go against Utah tomorrow.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Back spasms. They said he should be good to go against Utah tomorrow.


ok good. looks like we don't need him so far...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need to give the ball to Amare more in this qrter than just settling for jumpshots.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> ok good. looks like we don't need him so far...


i spoke to soon


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kinda funny that Philly goes on a run w/o Webber and Dalembert out there haha.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa is playing awesome 17 pts, he's shooting it well too, and has 4 stls.

Suns lead 59-52 at the half.


I like what I saw from Banks except for a couple of plays also.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow. What a ****ing put back by Amare. He just came out of nowhere...


We've been pouring it on now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Daaaaamn, quite a few acrobatic type moves in this game, from Banks. And then there was that spin, and then 360 from Amare, which was insane.

Oh yeah, Suns win 106-94

PHI-PHX Boxscore 

Amare with 23 pts, 10-18, 10 rebs

Barbosa 26 pts, 10 rebs, 3 assists, 5 stls.

Banks 17 pts, 2 rebs, 3 assists in 13 mins


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is back like I said and Barbosa would be a freaking star on just about any other team in the league. This guy will be an allstar at this pace as long as there are shots for him to take.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *Daaaaamn, quite a few acrobatic type moves in this game, from Banks. And then there was that spin, and then 360 from Amare, which was insane.*
> 
> Oh yeah, Suns win 106-94
> 
> ...


Both of those plays were rediculous. 

Amare looks really good. He is moving fluent and alot better decision making
then he was in the first few games. That's the first time we I saw the Suns actually
look good without Nash. LB really did a good job of controling the game and didn't make
his usually bonehead plays. Lets hope they continue that play in Utah.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa cut down on those "boneheaded" plays last season. He hasnt made many this yr


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Barbosa cut down on those "boneheaded" plays last season. He hasnt made many this yr



You can't almost book him for 2/3 offensive fouls or in the air passes 
that he throws at the other defender. Hes gotten better, but he still makes
those plays sometimes. Tonight he was under control.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You can't almost book him for 2/3 offensive fouls or in the air passes
> that he throws at the other defender. Hes gotten better, but he still makes
> those plays sometimes. Tonight he was under control.



yeah, but Nash turns it over a lot too

It's like with Barbosa, you look for the negative more the positive or you disregard it no matter what and focus on what he did wrong. Don't be such a downer!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, but Nash turns it over a lot too
> 
> It's like with Barbosa, you look for the negative more the positive or you disregard it no matter what and focus on what he did wrong. Don't be such a downer!



If LB was averaging 18 and 10 with only 3 TOs, I wouldn't be mad. =)
Last year LB did more bad then good. But hes gotten alot better. He might
be able to be the point guard of the future for the Suns.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

26-10-3-5-0, 10/15 FG, 3/4 3PT, 3/4 FT, Barbosa was a beast. Looked even better out there on the floor, made several very good passes for open shots that just weren't converted, else he'd be looking at 6-7 assists.

23-10-1-0-0, 10/18 FG, 0/0 3PT, 3/5 FT, Amare is looking like it's not just a Pau-less Grizz type of thing. 

Very important here... 9-8-6-0-0, 1 TO from Diaw. That's refreshing.

And from the standpoint of actually watching the game, Marcus Banks was playing killer D, and Barbosa seems to be getting better at man defense by the game. All of this while not counting heavily on our most consistent player (Marion) and with our two-time MVP sitting out. As far as I'm concerned, if they can play like this tommorow, let Nash rest up against the Jazz. A healthy Nash is more important than this particular game, especially if everyone is playing like this and able to win without him, something we really haven't been able to accomplish in the last few years.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> 26-10-3-5-0, 10/15 FG, 3/4 3PT, 3/4 FT, Barbosa was a beast. Looked even better out there on the floor, made several very good passes for open shots that just weren't converted, else he'd be looking at 6-7 assists.
> 
> 23-10-1-0-0, 10/18 FG, 0/0 3PT, 3/5 FT, Amare is looking like it's not just a Pau-less Grizz type of thing.
> 
> ...



One could argue, Webber/Dalembert front court is just as bad as *not * having Gasol there. :biggrin: 

I forgot to say something about Diaw though. He played very well. He was the catalyst for the offense. Probabl would've lost without him.


And I think Marion was focusing more on defense in this game. He guarded Iverson really well. He was 2-8 in the beginning portion when he guarded him. They put him on Korver or someone else later on for some reason.



I hope Nash plays, we need to beat the Jazz, or get a good win. I just want to keep it going.


----------

